# April Cobia Trips



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

during April i am doing walk-on cobia trips. 125.00 a person up to 3 people. Monday thru Friday. give me a call. if i don't answer leave a message. 850-572-6017. tight lines, Capt. Scott


----------



## David_Z (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a bargain!

How many can fit in your tower at one time?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we fish 3 in the tower.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmm....what time is your typical?



3? even with my tiny butt up there?:banghead


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Gary, yes even with your tiny butt up there we can fish 3. during the week we leave at 11am and come back in around 5 or 6pm.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I may have to just do this!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

If me Scott and WayneO can fit up there I am sure you can. Scott you know I am in. See you around the end of the month. You guys need to jump on this, good times.:clap EDIT: I am screwed cant go, work just got dumped on my lap. I am so tired of this crap.:banghead


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

btt


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott,, I,d love to go out with you sometime. $!25.00 would be worth it just to pick your brain on the art of cobia fishing. Then maybe I could catch one on my boat ?????


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

How bout weekends??????????

George


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I will be giving you a call!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

weekends are booked.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I will have to take you up on this. As soon as I see my new schedule I will be there on some Fri.

Thanks

Sky


----------

